# 20"+ Spaßgerät



## Bastian_77 (13. Oktober 2018)

Hallo ihr lieben,

Unser Sohn wird im Frühjahr vom Early Rider 16" auf 20" wechseln und ich fang jetzt schon mal mit der Suche an da eventuell auch umgebaut werden soll und so manches von Ali ja ein paar Tage benötigt is es hier ist .....

Gewicht ist schon wichtig, spaß muss es aber auch machen und wenn ich mir die meisten Rahmen anschaue haben die immer arg lange Kettenstreben. Wir haben füher um jeden mm weniger viel Aufwand betrieben ...

Mir gefallen folgende Modelle ganz gut:

Specialized Riprock 20, 2019
Connondale Cujo 20, 2019
Norco Fluid HT 2.3 Plus 2018

Das Norco gefällt mir mit abstand am besten, Kompnenten gut, Geo sieht gut aus. Specialized ist auch schön, deutlich Preiswerter. Das Cujo hat so ein tiefes trettlager wo ich mir noch nicht sicher bin....

Ansich finde ich die 2,6er Reifen für den Alltag zu breit und würde da vermutlich auf 2,2er umrüsten, spart bestimmt auch etwas Gewicht und die 2.6er nur für wirkliche Singletrail Touren aufziehen ( wenn überhaupt ). Die meisten Räder kommen ja mit 1.8er oder so und man wieß nie ob 2.2er zwischen den Rahmen passen ?

Federgabel - arbeitet die bei ca. 20 Kilo überhaupt oder spart man da lieber 1 Kilo mit ner Stargabel ?


----------



## mwcycles (13. Oktober 2018)

2,6" hat bei 20" und 20kg Fahrergewicht nichts mehr mit + zu tun, das ist echtes Fatbike! Lieber Carbon als Federgabel.
Bester Tip für erschwingliches Spassbike ist immer noch das Orbea MX20, 2,2" passt locker rein, ich habe CST Tracer in 2,125" aufgezogen, zwischen 0,9 bar und 1,1 bar gibt das die perfekte Dämpfung, auch in steinigem Gelände und sogar im Bikepark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian_77 (13. Oktober 2018)

Danke, ich find es schade das bei den meisten nur so schmale reifen rein passen oder es direkt so breit wird. Dann schau ich mal was so ein Oreba kann ....


----------



## giant_r (13. Oktober 2018)

meiner meinung nach sind  in deiner beschreibung ein paar wiederspueche.
einerseits sagst du gewicht ist schon wichtig, die bikes oben haben aber fette und schwere reifen und sind auch sonst nicht gerade klassenprimius im gewicht.  dann willst du kurze kettenstreben, was sich eigentlich geometrisch mit dicken reifen ausschließt, es sei denn, der q- factor wird so gross dass die kids dass gefuehl haben sie kommen vom ponnyreiten, wenn sie vom fahrrad steigen... und die von dir genannten zeichnen sich meiner Meinung auch nicht durch eine superkompaktheit aus. sicher ist es alles auch eine frage der vorlieben, aber mir waeren die teile da oben zu schwer, zumindest wenn es nicht nur bergab gehen soll.
das orbea team disc ist zwar auch kein leichtgewicht, aber eben auch kein fat-bike.
auch in meinen augen ein guter kompromiss mit tuning-potential, denn halbwegs breite reifen passen rein. es gibt diverse umbaufaden zum bike.
genauso die bikes von commençal, wobei mir persönlich das meta zu teuer waere. federgabel muss nicht bei der gewichtsklasse. bei uns tut das orbea was es soll. als 20” würde ich es immer wieder nehmen.


----------



## Bastian_77 (14. Oktober 2018)

Ja, da sind einige Widersprüche drinn, suchen noch das richtige. Das Orbea MX20 hab ich mir jetzt mal näher angeschaut, das hat pottential und mit ggf. 2,2er Reifen auch + genug ohne direckt Fatt zu werden. Sicher kann man da noch 1-2 Kilo sparen, aber beim überschlagen der Preise fällt das wohl flach. Ein 400€ rad für 400€ zu tunen ....


----------



## Linipupini (14. Oktober 2018)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Ein 400€ rad für 400€ zu tunen ....


Geht schon und macht in Papas Augen Sinn, wenn man weiß was man will 
2,2 oder mehr im 20" ist völliger Humbug, rein baulich auch bei fast keinem machbar, wozu auch?
2.0 mit richtigem Druck reicht völlig aus und ist angenehm leicht.
Überlege mal mit deinem Nachwuchs wo die Reise hingehen soll


----------



## Bastian_77 (14. Oktober 2018)

Sinn macht das schon, je leichter desto besser. Bei +- 500€ ist aber schluss.

Wohin die Reise geht ? Viel Wald, Single trails und auch mal 20km lange Strecken. Tendenz steigend ;-)
Ich mag agile Räder, breitere Felgen und auch etwas breitere Reifen an meinem Rad. Der Kleine findet das auch immer cool. An seinem 16"er sind auch 2.1er Reifen montiert, was mit passendem Luftdruck schon für viel Fahrspaß sorgt bei ihm. Mehr Volumen federt halt gut und sorgt auch für genug Gripp. Von daher wollte ich beim 20" nicht unbedingt kleiner werden. 2.1er wir beim Orbea Team Disc wäre schon super. Da braucht es dann auch keine Federgabel.


----------



## giant_r (14. Oktober 2018)

beim team disc brauchst du aber auch keine 400€ um das nochmal zu tunen.
wenn du basteln willst, anderer sattel mit stuetze, vorbau, lenker und leichtere scheiben..., viel mehr wuerde ich dann nicht machen, denn kurbel, reifen und laufraeder gehen dann doch sehr uns geld. aber wie immer, nach oben gibt es keine grenze...


----------



## giant_r (14. Oktober 2018)

doppelt


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall das disc nehmen, das Kind wird es dir auf langen Strecken danken, da die Hände deutlich weniger ermüden, das war bei uns immer der limitierende Faktor bei 16km aber schon am 16"...


----------



## mwcycles (14. Oktober 2018)

Entweder das Team Disc und dickere Reifen, oder, wenn man gerne bastelt, ein gebrauchtes MX20 Dirt, oft für um die 100€ zu bekommen.
Schwachpunkt sind die Naben, aber Shimano Centerlock-Naben passen mit den Originalspeichen, die Felgen sind schön breit. Natürlich geht es leichter...
Die schwere Gabel durch China-Carbon ersetzen und auf Scheibe umrüsten, leichteren Lenker nicht vergessen.
Bei mir kamen am Ende 9.6kg raus, weit entfernt von den 7kg, die manche erreichen, aber ich habe nur unter 300€ investiert, und es ist ein echtes, robustes Spassgerät!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (14. Oktober 2018)

warum wollt ihr auf das team disc noch dickere reifen drauf  machen, da sind 2.10er drauf, das reicht "dicke"


----------



## Bastian_77 (16. Oktober 2018)

2.1 sind für mich schon dicke Reifen, viele haben ja nur 1.5 oder 1.75 drauf ....

@mwcycles, das gefällt mir recht gut, klar - das Gewicht könnte besser sein. Ich find das Orbea MX20 mitlerweile echt gut und finde auch die Idee ein günstiges Team oder Dirt zu kaufen und dann zu tunen gut. Hab mal bei Ali einen Lenker, Vorbau, Radsatz, leichte 140er Scheiben, und eine 22" Gabel in den Warenkorb gelegt. Das wären 172€, überschaubar wenn die Basis für 100€ zu haben wäre. Noch ein paar Kleinteile und Farbe, Sohneman will blau/gold haben, gebrauchte Bremsen und man wäre mit ca. 350€ dabei .... 

Welche Gabel ist das genau? Passen da die breiteren 2.1er Reifen auch durch, hab irgendwo mal was von beschnittenem Reifen gelsen ....


----------



## mwcycles (16. Oktober 2018)

Das ist eine "biketrial fork" also für Trial ausgelegt und entsprechend stabil, wenn auch etwas schwerer, aber sie hat passende Einbauhöhe.
Meine Bremsen sind in keiner Weise gewichtsoptimiert, bei den Originalfelgen wollte ich aus Kostengründen und vor allem wegen der Breite bleiben, die Laufräder vom Ali sind recht schmal, weniger füs Fahren mit niedrigem Luftdruck geeignet.
Gewicht geht in Ordnung, mein Sohn hat noch ein BMX mit 7kg, aber auch ein Rennrad mit (leider!) über 11kg, wegem schwerem Stahlrahmen, mit dem er trotzdem mit Begeisterung fährt, auch an längeren Steigungen.
Gute Geometrie und ausgewogenes Fahrverhalten sind wichtiger als möglichst niedriges Gewicht. Leichtbau wird halt schnell teuer!

P.S.: Die CST Tracer sind gemessene 48mm breit und passen gut durch die Gabel, viel mehr aber nicht. Hinten wäre mehr möglich.


----------



## Bastian_77 (16. Oktober 2018)

Bei der Felgenbreit bin ich auch noch am zweifeln .... günstiger wäre es allemal nur die Nabe zu wechseln. Ein Laufradsatz mit leichter, breiter Felge, Novatec Naben kommt schnell auf 200€ bei ca. 1200gr ( grob geschätzt ) .....


----------



## mwcycles (16. Oktober 2018)

Breit und leicht ist in 20" gar nicht so einfach, da fällt mir eigentlich nur der Trialbereich ein, unter 45€ pro Felge ist da meistens auch nichts zu machen - wird knapp für 200€! Im BMX-Race-Bereich wird es noch teurer, und oft nicht sehr breit, da hier mit hohem Druck gefahren wird.
Das Gewicht der Laufräder hat aber nicht nur Nachteile, das Fahrverhalten im Gelände wird stabiler.


----------



## giant_r (16. Oktober 2018)

anregung zum Tuning findest du in vielen faeden hier.
zb. meiner
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/orb...aufbau-ist-nach-dem-auseinandernehmen.812095/
oder suche mal nach dem orbea von surtre, dass ist die master class


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian_77 (16. Oktober 2018)

@mwcycles - stimmt schon, günstig wird das nicht. ICh hab mit 50€ pro Felge gerechnet, 80 für die Naben und 20 für Speichen und Co..... was so nen Kinderrad aber wiegt ist trozdem viel, mein Hardtail aus Stahl mit wenig Leichtbauteilen kommt auch 14,5 Kilo oder so, da sind 9 Kilo für ne 20" schon viel ....

@giant_r hab ich gelsen ;-)


----------



## mwcycles (16. Oktober 2018)

...


----------



## mwcycles (16. Oktober 2018)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> was so nen Kinderrad aber wiegt ist trozdem viel, mein Hardtail aus Stahl mit wenig Leichtbauteilen kommt auch 14,5 Kilo oder so, da sind 9 Kilo für ne 20" schon viel ....


Ist halt leider so, das die meisten Teile mit denen der Erwachsenenräder identisch sind (Lenker, Vorbau, Steuersatz, Tretlager, Naben Bremsen...), wären sie konsequent auf einen 20kg-Fahrer ausgelegt, wären 7kg kein Problem, gibt es aber leider nicht, und wenn man auf Leichtbauteile für Erwachsene zurückgreift, wird es halt teuer!


----------

